# 2005 OCLV News?



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone heard anything about Treks for 2005? I heard they were moving all of their OCLV frames to something more ovalized (hopefully Madone-like?). Has anyone heard anything or seen picture?


----------



## aejc (Jun 9, 2004)

Total speculation and rumors, with nothing confirmed:

Look for Trek to capitalize on the Tour by expanding the OCLV line in both directions. It will likely offer a lower-cost OCLV bike and a cheaper version of the Madone team bike. Given the high demand for the Madone (@ $5K) last year, expect the upper end to pushed higher as well, both by a Madone SL 5.9 and a pricier limited edition. 

Some of the British bike shops are advertising a "Madone 5.2" (you can Google a picture). This is an Ultegra-equipped 120-OCLV version of the Madone that replaces the 5200. 

There's also rumors that the current 5000, which is a 105 group with an Ultegra crankset and rear derailleur, may go completely 105 or otherwise undergo some cost-cutting measures.

A Madone SL 5.9 will replace the 5900 and/or Madone 5.9, but the SSL will not be introduced at the beginning of the model year.

The gold-trim retro look of the bike ridden by Lance on the last day of the tour will likely be used on a limited edition bike.


----------



## Looncey Legstrong (May 23, 2004)

*trek website*

I just noticed the trek website has a "what's new for 2005" section. It describes the new Madone.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

MarvinK said:


> Anyone heard anything about Treks for 2005? I heard they were moving all of their OCLV frames to something more ovalized (hopefully Madone-like?). Has anyone heard anything or seen picture?



Not true.... there will still be normal OCLV frames. But they will also add in some Madone frames at lower price points.

Here's some pics of a few 2005's. There are two pics of the Madone 5.2 One of each of the colors. The interesting thing is that one shows with 9 speed Ultegra and the other with 10 speed, but the website only lists the 9 speed in the specs. I also will attach a pic of the 2100 which is aluminium with carbon stays and Ultegra, and the 5000 WSD which is a women's specific bike, but a normal OCLV frame. That's about all that is listed so far, but most of the pics should be up on Trek's website in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

the 2004 trek 5000 is not 105w/ ultegra cranks and rd, it also has ultegra shifters.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

*What? What did I miss here?*



boris the blade said:


> the 2004 trek 5000 is not 105w/ ultegra cranks and rd, it also has ultegra shifters.


Uhhh... Boris, what are you talking about? And what does this reply have to do with my post, or any in this thread? I am confused.... what are you referring to? Nobody in this thread mentioned anything about the 2004 Trek 5000. And I simply posted a pic of the 2005 5000 WSD... I never quoted specs from it, so I have no idea what to make of your reply to my post. 


"Boris the blade?" "As in Boris the bullet-dodger?" -Tony
"Why do they call him the bullet-dodger?" -Avi
"Because he dodges bullets, Avi." -Tony


----------



## aejc (Jun 9, 2004)

I think he was referring to speculation (posted by me) that there could be a lower price point OCLV, like a total 105-version 5000 -- instead the 5000 gets a $30 MSRP increase. The high end is missing from the sneak preview, so there's probably more to be revealed.


----------



## SCSkim83 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey what do u guys think about the 2004 trek 5000 is it a good bike, im lookin to get one and was lookin for advice?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Ahhhh....*



aejc said:


> I think he was referring to speculation (posted by me) that there could be a lower price point OCLV, like a total 105-version 5000 -- instead the 5000 gets a $30 MSRP increase. The high end is missing from the sneak preview, so there's probably more to be revealed.


OK, right on... I just wanted to reply to him anyways, based on his screen name, so I could quote Bullet Tooth Tony! But I didn't really understand what his post was referring to...


"What's wrong with this one?" - Thommy
"Oh, nothing, Thommy. It's tip top. Just I'm not sure about the color." - Turkish


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

on the topic this time, i have not heard anything about new tube shapes for the oclv bikes just new component specs. My boss and shop owner is going to the trek open house this weekend and will find out what is new. but i do have my eye on the new 2100.

"you got what was at the bookies and i got what was in the case"


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Bought one for my wife.....*



SCSkim83 said:


> Hey what do u guys think about the 2004 trek 5000 is it a good bike, im lookin to get one and was lookin for advice?



Great Bang for the Buck!!!!

All Ultegra xcept the brakes and front derailler.

They save you the money where its important, and the frame is a bit less bling-y than the 5200.

Overall, cant argue with the value.

Pretty much the same bike as 5200 - (bit heavier wheels, no-name fork, no name seatpost)

$3600 CDN vs $2800 CDN,

Couldnt argue with it.


----------



## ValveFloat (Aug 14, 2004)

*Ummm...*










For some reason, there seems to be something wrong with this picture to me. I saw a 2005 2100 in person (very nice looking bike BTW, but i think I like my silver 2004 better  ), and there is a descrepancy in the head tube/fork joint between the two. In this picture, the area looks just like my 04, where the 05 I saw, the head tube tapered from a lower to larger diameter size from the top to where it meets the crown of the fork. This just jumps out at me because I remember seeing this difference and thinking it was a good change. Very clean. Anybody think I'm crazy?


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

no you are not crazy, the 3 we have gotten at work all have different fork crowns that make more of a seemless transition between the IS headset and the fork and so look very slick. they might not have had any of the new forks for the pic, but yes it is a good looking bike.


----------



## Gus8 (Sep 17, 2002)

SCSkim83 said:


> Hey what do u guys think about the 2004 trek 5000 is it a good bike, im lookin to get one and was lookin for advice?


I agree with the guys above - It looks to be a great value. The '05 5000 now has the Bontrager carbon fork - so I think that makes it the same frame and fork as last year's 5200. The parts are ultegra in all the right places with 105 (and that ain't bad). The '05 has a new bontrager integrated crank and bottom bracket that could be interesting... I think it is going to be like the dura ace concept but a ton cheaper, and a bit heavier I'm sure. The only difference I can tell between the wheelsets on the 5200 (race lite) and the 5000 (race) is that the race lites have swiss hubs and save about 50 grams on the pair.


----------



## MyPeace (Jul 27, 2004)

Trek has updated the 2005 line further. Big change is a compact carbon frame called the Pilot 5.9, Pilot 5.2, and Pilot 2.1 along with WSD frames. More choices in the Madone family as well. They also made a big change with the Equinox line on the aluminum bikes making them more aero (they received a lot of bad press for the 2004s). They updated the list with all the other lines, but haven't had a chance to check them out fully.


----------



## LSUtgr (Aug 10, 2004)

*Just got '05 Trek 5000 yesterday*



SCSkim83 said:


> Hey what do u guys think about the 2004 trek 5000 is it a good bike, im lookin to get one and was lookin for advice?


My first road bike. Haven't been able to take it on a real ride yet, but expect tomorrow afternoon. Chose between the 5000 and the LeMond Buenos Aires. I just went with the one that felt the best on the test ride (using the '04 model of the Trek). I'm looking forward to spending more than 15 minutes on it. This is what it looks like:


----------

